
Cuil CEO Rips Users, Asks Them To Please Shut Up - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/14/cuil-ceo-rips-users-asks-them-to-please-shut-up/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
some1else
I must say those are two biased posts in one link. Maybe not the best PR for
Cuil, but definitely some negative bias from Arrington's side as well.

------
wglb
Head of cpedia gives self-inflicted wound.

